# TZN - Terramin Australia



## tech/a (30 May 2005)

Heard a bit of babble about this and Maquarie Bank They have around 7% of it.

Any info from the Fundamental people out there on this?


----------



## johnno261 (30 May 2005)

*Re: TZN*

I was lucky enough to purchase into this stock at the commencment of May.Timing hey!!!! More like luck !!  A few things that i liked about this company.The first being only 39 million shares on issue.Secondly the potential for this stock is huge.I know will all hear potential this and that, but Zinifex are big time players in the Zinc field, and they have jumped in bed with Terramin on a joint venture, so obviously getting back to that "P"word, they seem to think so too!! As you mentioned TechMan, Macquarie do hold a 7% stake in the company, which i guess can't be a bad thing either.
Cheers


----------



## johnno261 (1 June 2005)

*Re: TZN*

TZN looks very strong today, closing on a all time high of 35 cents.


----------



## tech/a (1 June 2005)

*Re: TZN*

Yeh Murphy had a go.

Bought some yesterday at 31.5---AM
B4 close noticed VCR-----sold TZN and took up VCR.
Rode VCR up and down to $1.62 and sold.

Should have held both.

Anyway sold out and on Hollies from tommorow night for a while.


----------



## johnno261 (2 June 2005)

*Re: TZN*

Created a new high today of 38 cents and closed @ 37 cents


----------



## johnno261 (3 June 2005)

*Re: TZN*

Again a new high was created and closed slightly off that high @ 42 cents!! Looks very strong with a short stack of 4 lines on the sells.


----------



## johnno261 (23 June 2005)

*Re: TZN*

Things are looking very positive for Terramin. It was really not a good day to release a good report yesterday, but I think the market will soon ascertain, that the world's leading Zinc producer in Zinifex is also very keen on this company's assets and as mentioned once before, I do think possibly in the future that this would be a nice little acquisition for ZFX. I guess with only 39 million shares on issue for TZN, it would make things less complex too for ZFX!!
ZFX did say to the market a few weeks back, that they are only going to concentrate on areas of significance and it does appear that Terramins assets are that of significance.


----------



## MAPfan (19 January 2006)

Well news appears to be good..mine start up soon with no equity requirement..anybody got any thoughts

Zinc is lookig good..per fat prophets..they have been on good resources forecasts last year or 2 :goodnight


----------



## MAPfan (21 January 2006)

More good news, macquarie issued with more shares, and price up 20% in a few days.... any body have thoughts on this one?  Looks like a hold and accu mulate to next year when mine starts, for me  :goodnight


----------



## MAPfan (21 January 2006)

More good news, macquarie issued with more shares, and price up 20% in a few days.... any body have thoughts on this one?  Looks like a hold and accu mulate to next year when mine starts, for me  :goodnight


----------



## MAPfan (23 January 2006)

No one interested in this stock but me? its still going :goodnight


----------



## johnno261 (23 January 2006)

MAPfan said:
			
		

> No one interested in this stock but me? its still going :goodnight




I have been interested in this stock for some time,hence my many posts mid 2005.My views have not change!!!! In fact they have changed, I am more Bullish on this stock than before!!!!!!!  Should have purchased more than 200,000 units last May!! Thats my downfall!! Absolutely no intentions to sell!!


----------



## nizar (23 January 2006)

this is the next kzl...


----------



## MAPfan (24 January 2006)

I hope you are right as I missed kzl :goodnight


----------



## pete152 (25 January 2006)

What happened today? just a consolidation? Seems to be going ok otherwise.
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## willow (1 February 2006)

Gooday people, I like the code of conduct rules  here and are going to try this forum out and are wondering if you can post charts here.? tzn is a very nice looking chart, I bought the strong volume open this morning anticipating the flag breakout. Just for a start, would like to post a chart to show what I think is one of the best type of setups around. Cheers Willow


----------



## tarnor (1 February 2006)

Charts are fine.. go for it..


----------



## ctp6360 (1 February 2006)

wow johnno261 nice pick on this one, oh my god, I'm suprised you haven't retired on a Yacht somewhere! I'm going to watch you closely from now on


----------



## willow (1 February 2006)

Thanks Tarnor, Notice no charts on this thread that's why I asked. I like this chart so much, it needs to be shared around. A flag in blue sky, I have found these patterns with no overhead resistance to have a good success rate. Going to find my way around a bit first but hope there are some members looking for these too. Of course would've liked to been in earlier like you other fellows but I'm seeing this as a good short term opportunity here for blokes like me who are a bit slower off the mark.Cheers. Willow.
Not sure if this is going to work but here goes.


----------



## willow (3 February 2006)

Exited on the open this morning, yesterdays chart looked a bit toppish, outside day on xjo and a woman trader friend been only selling the last few days. Never ignore a womans intuition. My flag trade rules stop was hit which was just below my entry of 74.5cents after my 78cent exit, so I'm happy. This post is only about a short term trade, make no mistakes I am not saying the longterm trend is in jeopardy. Cheers Willow.


----------



## willow (3 February 2006)

I must add because of the above reasons I decided to lift my stop to just under the latest bar, i was only in for a quick ride up and was not going to stuff around in what I interpreted as a short term toppish looking chart and negative short term market conditions but usually my stop would've been lower. I hope this explains things a bit better. Cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 March 2006)

Expect big things from this stock, 

It will be the Next PEM KZL ZFX type play,

Angas Feasibility will really catch the market off guard, huge profit will be generated by this Zinc Project


----------



## nizar (22 March 2006)

You should have a look at AIM...

more potential there if u ask me...

from my research, by fiscal 2008, the company would generate $209million in net revenue...

very low costs, only usd0.18c per lb... profits of $1usd per pound maybe??

june 2007 production...

and dont forget copper/gold JV with BHP...

NPV (worked out by pros, see their announcements) = 38.6cps... so its trading at 14cps, big discount to NPV...

Directors buying, and looK at the top 20 shareholders:

BHP, JP Morgan and ANZ Nominees are biggest shareholders... they do their research...

I did consider terramin but i think this one has more potential....

Good luck...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 March 2006)

Hmmm not sure about AIM,

But I have done a full comparitive analysis for JML and TZN

if someone tells me how I will upload an Excel Document showing this,

TZN should have a value of $1.35 - $2 based on NPAT of between $20 -$30m using a PER of 6x (as the mine life is 7yrs)

Thats just its Angas Project where the new feasibility is due out very soon, previous one was EBIT of $111m using Zinc price $1,500t and deposit 1/4 qtr the size what it is now, ie new feasibility will be based on Zinc of $2,200 t + (note spot $2,400+) and deposit 4x as big (due to lots and lots of drilling)


Now in Africa they have acquired a 60% interest in Oued Amizour, a project that has been identified as 30mt @ 5.5% Zn + 1.4% Pb which would give that deposit an in ground value of $3.5billion AUD, thats *$3.5Billion* but note this project is ery early stages requiring new drilling to confirm previous drilling and estimates and the value is simply in ground, ie not NPV at all.


As I said, let me know how to upload an excell file and you can see how I crunched the numbers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 March 2006)

Had a look at AIM,

has bot 750m shares on issue (fully diluted) @ 14c = $100m approx

vs TZN 90m shares on issue (fully diluted) @ say 80c = $72m

Now AIM will need about $100m AUD toget its Perkoa project off the ground,

TZN only needs $35m to get Angas off the ground as Sempra Metals (Largest Metals offtake trader in the world) has provided $10m finance

AIM has BHP, JP Morgan and ANZ, TZN has Macquarie and Sempra,

TZN also has its blue sky from its blue sky with Oued Amizour, *30mt @ 5.5% Zn + 1.4% Pb which would give that deposit an in ground value of $3.5billion * 

Based on what AIM says in report project has NPV of $200m AUD approx, given fully dilluted status of AIM = 28c a share, maybe a bit more,

I still think TZN is the better of the two


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 March 2006)

Here,s my valuation,

I will add *AIM* and *UCL* to it as well


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 March 2006)

Here's an updated sheet I did before,


Comments,

*JML: * Is also reliant on Copper for its revenue, due to the fact that later on in 2006 we will see huge surpluses for Copper the price will not hold at current levels for too long. However may see a bidding war for Takeover by OXR and CSM, Project is fully funded, unhedged and construction is well underway, JML represents the lowest risk of the four, with good long term returns in store.

*AIM:* Project looks the goods, but requires huge levels of finance and may not be able to come on line until mid 2008, stock has also run strong from 7c - 14c

*TZN: * Angas is as they a done deal, it will come on line and funding required is only $35m, has Macquarie and Sempra in its stables so funding not an issue, Angas alone should underwrite a value of $1.35, Real blue sky comes from North African project which has an in ground value of $3.5b

*UCL*The largest project by far, requiring the most funding by far and in Iran which makes it the riskiest by far!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 March 2006)

Forgot to add,

TZN is a 3 Project Company.

Project 1: Angas should generate Net Rev of about $20m min p.a.

Project 2: Mennine JV with ZFX, with ZFX earning 70% by spending $8m

Project 3: Oued Amizour, TZN  65% interest, Previous Estimates of 30mt @ 5.5% Zn + 1.4% Pb, with a high grade area of 11mt @ 11% Zn + 3% Pb


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 March 2006)

Stock has broken above previous high of 85c level, to now 90c level, is going upwards on expectations of feasibility studies, up 20% since I started recommending it 2-3 days ago and believe me its only just begun.


----------



## MAPfan (24 March 2006)

I hope you are right but I sold 25% of my holding today as insurance, but intend to hang on for medium - long term to see how it works out


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 March 2006)

Closes @ Record High Price ahead of feasibility study results, Feasibility results should blow mkt away, $1 will not be standing by Next Friday


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 March 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Closes @ Record High Price ahead of feasibility study results, Feasibility results should blow mkt away, $1 will not be standing by Next Friday






It may not be standing by today or tomorrow, anyone here buy on my recommendation? If so please send $100 as a fee to. 54321 Zinc Lift Off Street, Teramin 3000 Vic Austalia,


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 March 2006)

Also for those who didn't see it earlier,

My little Zinc 'Playoffs Sheet'


----------



## RichKid (27 March 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> ...  up 20% since I started recommending it 2-3 days ago ...




YT,
Please be careful with the wording of your posts, despite the disclaimer in your signature. It's best not to suggest you are recommending stocks as I assume you are not qualified to give financial advice. Note that the fact that the stock has gone up is irrelevant. Just a friendly reminder, we can all get carried away from time to time. All the best.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 March 2006)

RichKid said:
			
		

> YT,
> Please be careful with the wording of your posts, despite the disclaimer in your signature. It's best not to suggest you are recommending stocks as I assume you are not qualified to give financial advice. Note that the fact that the stock has gone up is irrelevant. Just a friendly reminder, we can all get carried away from time to time. All the best.





FAIR ENOUGH,

Please replace the word "Recommendation" with the words "Insane Plethora of Random Words"   

Oh and stock almost tested $1 today


----------



## ctp6360 (3 April 2006)

I say keep it up YOUNG_TRADER! Your "random plethora of words" has made me quite a bit of money in the past, and if you're ever in Sydney I'll shout you a few $100 worth of drinks!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 April 2006)

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> I say keep it up YOUNG_TRADER! Your "random plethora of words" has made me quite a bit of money in the past, and if you're ever in Sydney I'll shout you a few $100 worth of drinks!





Good to know, happy I could be of service, was it just on TZN or orthers?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 April 2006)

Ohhh forgot to add,

Stock is holding well above 90c support level, watch for a strong break above $1 for a new uptrend,

I think once Uranium Fever goes quiet people will realise that GOLD AND ZINC!!!! are at record levels and the only way is up for Zinc due to medium term supply constraints.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 April 2006)

ZINC up again, suprise suprise,


Don't overlook this Macquarie and Sempra backed Emerging Zinc Power House!

I did an very rough valuation on the company earlier in this post, save the excel sheet and use it to plug and play numbers as the AUD/USD changes and/or Zinc prices go up (or down)


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 April 2006)

Stock has consolidated well in the 95c level (give or take)


With Zinc @ $3,000 US/t

This will certainly be a power house player very soon

Now where's that feasibility study!



TZN is a 3 Project Company.
With 90m shares on issue

Project 1: Angas should generate Net Profit of about $20m p.a. @ 7x per = $140m or $1.50 a share

Project 2: Mennine JV with ZFX, with ZFX earning 70% by spending $8m

Project 3: Oued Amizour, TZN 65% interest, Previous Estimates of 30mt @ 5.5% Zn + 1.4% Pb, with a high grade area of 11mt @ 11% Zn + 3% Pb


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 April 2006)

An updated valuation from me,


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 April 2006)

Hmmm Thursdays close was interesting, buying up @ record highs,

Feasibility report is overdue lets hope it this week that it comes out


----------



## michael_selway (15 April 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> An updated valuation from me,




Hi so what price does that value TZN at based on those numbers in the spreadsheet

thx

MS


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 April 2006)

Competitive? Are they nuts? CBH, PEM, KZL cash costs are all around 35-45c per lb and TZN's Cash Costs are 15c and they call it competitive?

2 weeks to get the full feasibility!
Can't wait!!!!!!!!


Terramin says zinc costs competitive
Monday Apr 17 18:31 AEST
Terramin Australia Ltd says estimated production costs at its Angas zinc mine in South Australia are much lower than on-market commodity prices for zinc.

The zinc developer said new cost figures show a zinc cost of 15 US cents per pound, after credits.

It said the current zinc price of about $US1.34 per pound was nearly 10 times Angas' estimated production costs.

"The considerable differential between production cost and on-market commodity prices for zinc underpins the long-term potential for Angas," Terramin executive chairman Kevin Moriarty said.




The final feasibility report for the mine is expected to be completed by April 28.


----------



## nizar (17 April 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Competitive? Are they nuts? CBH, PEM, KZL cash costs are all around 35-45c per lb and TZN's Cash Costs are 15c and they call it competitive?
> 
> 2 weeks to get the full feasibility!
> Can't wait!!!!!!!!
> ...




NIce one... yes the lowest i heard of is AIM @ 18c/lb... 15c is VERY cheap..

KZL between 30-35c/lb...

BUt still 8months away from production?

( think maybe time for me 2 give TZN another look   )


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 April 2006)

No suprises here   





			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Expect big things from this stock,
> 
> It will be the Next PEM KZL ZFX type play,
> 
> Angas Feasibility will really catch the market off guard, huge profit will be generated by this Zinc Project


----------



## ctp6360 (18 April 2006)

Young Trader you are unbelievable! Every time there is a big run in one of my stocks I notice you are there and have been predicting it for months!

TZN up 13.6% so far today!


----------



## trader (18 April 2006)

Now in trading halt , could it be a takeover ?


----------



## Prospector (18 April 2006)

Hmm, I picked TZN in the ASF competition - I either head straight to number 1 or down to the bottom!!!!


----------



## Jay-684 (18 April 2006)

this has got to **** me

tried to get in at 99.5 this morning, now trading is halted!

could be a takeover, if so, good luck to you all, I'm incredibly jealous!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 April 2006)

Hey thanks CTP,

Guys I seriously doubt its a take over, although you never know, more likely its an announcment of financing option secured,

I hope they don't hedge Zinc Sales, but they will need $50m in financing, who knows may even be an SPP or stock issue, but unlikely as MD has said he doesn't want to dilute existing holders returns hence why he wants debt,


Either way I been saying it for yonks, $1.50/$1.60 here we come!


----------



## Jay-684 (18 April 2006)

depending on the outcome of this halt, I may still buy in if it goes back to $1.10 levels.


----------



## michael_selway (18 April 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hey thanks CTP,
> 
> Guys I seriously doubt its a take over, although you never know, more likely its an announcment of financing option secured,
> 
> ...




Hi do u know when TZN start production and how many tonnes pa, esp the first year, ie FY 2007?

thx

MS


----------



## michael_selway (18 April 2006)

Jay-684 said:
			
		

> depending on the outcome of this halt, I may still buy in if it goes back to $1.10 levels.




dude its out of trading halt now


----------



## Prospector (18 April 2006)

Looks like a nice day in the office for me today with the ASf comp - and my portfolio too


----------



## ctp6360 (18 April 2006)

A very nice day indeed Prospector, does anyone know of the implications of this announcement? I'm not a fundamentals guy but it seems to have had a big effect.


----------



## Prospector (18 April 2006)

I do know that the locals are not in favour of this mine.  I dont live very far way from Strathalbyn and there are signs all over the place.  Guess they dont mind visual graffiti - just hate the mine concept!

I am not sure whether or not the Government has a position on it.  My bet is that if there is some nice money involved then it will be thuumbs up!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 April 2006)

Hmmmm, it looks good,

They are saying a Zinc cash cost of 18c per lb, given zinc spots of $1.40 + sounds good,

If you search back far enough I said the results would catch the market by suprise, I still think $1.50 - $2 is on the cards given its a 3 project company, also Net Cash Flows of $350m is huge for a company with only 90m shares including Sempra placements,

I bet you Macquarie will do the funding and pick up a whole bunch of options as well,

Still room to move, will only look @ selling @ around $1.70 level and then move on,

In short term though stock should consolidate around $1.10 level before moving up higher, Full Feasibility should be out by the end of the month


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 April 2006)

Given current mkt cap is 90m shares @ $1.20 =  $108m 
Project EBIT will be $343m, stock is trading @ between 1/3 to 2/5's Angas EBIT

In its first year of full operation, 2008, forecast net cash flow
would be *A$75 million* at current metal prices

If current world zinc prices are maintained, the *project
would generate net cash flows of A$343 million * before hedging
interest, tax and depreciation over its initial seven year life.


----------



## ctp6360 (18 April 2006)

thanks Young Trader, you are unbelievably well researched! do you do this full time? and if so, how many porches do you own?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 April 2006)

lol No porches yet   , but I do own an M3


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 April 2006)

Also chaps if your interested, take a look at JML thread, 
with zinc cash costs of 10c per lb, it could be huge!

Unhedged, completely funded, 33% owned by CSM, and OXR needs its product ore to blend with its, take over battle did you say?


----------



## Jay-684 (18 April 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> lol No porches yet   , but I do own an M3




E36 or E46 M3?

definately something I'd like to upgrade to over my 318is sometime in the future! 

Not in on TZN yet but are in on AIM, CBH, JML, PDN and MTN, so with any luck it will be sooner rather than later!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 April 2006)

E36, got it last year, twas either blow alot of my cash on a car ie E46 or a Porsche Carrera, 

or keep money in the stock market, buy a property and get the E36,

Chose the latter and at 22 I sleep well at night knowing I did, though the way my portfolio is performing currently, I may be upgrading a lot sooner than I would have thought


----------



## nizar (18 April 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Chose the latter and at 22 I sleep well at night knowing I did, though the way my portfolio is performing currently, I may be upgrading a lot sooner than I would have thought





Only 22... and buying 15k parcels, thats a good effort...


----------



## Jay-684 (18 April 2006)

Young Trader you have PM

when you get that E46 M3.... just swing that E36 my way would ya!


----------



## michael_selway (18 April 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> E36, got it last year, twas either blow alot of my cash on a car ie E46 or a Porsche Carrera,
> 
> or keep money in the stock market, buy a property and get the E36,
> 
> Chose the latter and at 22 I sleep well at night knowing I did, though the way my portfolio is performing currently, I may be upgrading a lot sooner than I would have thought




hehe nice 20s

just wondering what field are u working/studing in atm (if you dont mind saying)?

thx

MS


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 April 2006)

Peeps, was just taking another proper look at TZN,

I may have really undervalued its 2nd project with ZFX its Menninnie Project, TZN 80% ZFX 20% (with a ZFX option to increase to 70% thus TZN decrease to 30%)


Check the uploaded ann, but this project could be a wild card for TZN, it could also be the additional sweetner for ZFX to do a t/o of TZN once Angas is up and running,


Project 3 (Oued Amizour 30Mt @ 5.5% Zn + 1.4% Pb) has significant upside but is at least 18months away



Anyone else have thoughts on this second project?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 April 2006)

Strong continued support is pushing it to new record highs!


----------



## michael_selway (19 April 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Strong continued support is pushing it to new record highs!




Carzy stuff!

Btw do u think ZFX will take over?

thx

MS


----------



## kitehigh (19 April 2006)

After doing a bit of research I got into this company at 93 cents a couple of weeks ago and it has just exploded in the last two days.   

Thanks to all who posted links and information about this company and zinc in general.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## michael_selway (19 April 2006)

kitehigh said:
			
		

> After doing a bit of research I got into this company at 93 cents a couple of weeks ago and it has just exploded in the last two days.
> 
> Thanks to all who posted links and information about this company and zinc in general.
> 
> ...




hopefully ZFX will take over it, will benefit both

TZN needs to get into production ASAP to rake in the cashflows, high prices wont last forever

thx

MS


----------



## nizar (19 April 2006)

MS - u must be happy with ZFX performance today


----------



## michael_selway (19 April 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> MS - u must be happy with ZFX performance today




hehe actually i also have PEM from a month ago

I think im going to get the whole set soon, mark my words. I might not add more money (too risky maybe), but sell all other non zinc stocks I have and dump them all in the below, take a number...

Zinc Majors: ZFX, PEM, KZL, TZN, CBH 
Zinc Minors: HER, AIM, JML, INL, UCL

Beggining of the end hasnt even come for Zinc yet imo...

Who knows how high zinc prices can go and for how long (when LME supplies reach 0 by year end)

*ZFX - Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2005 2006 2007 2008 
EPS 35.9 154.7 192.1 143.0 
DPS 4.0 36.0 51.8 29.0 *


----------



## nizar (20 April 2006)

Yeh i mite do the same thing...

I especially like CBH, earnings forecast of 9.8cps for 2007, and this was done after the half-yearly when zinc spot price was around $1.00us/lb....


----------



## michael_selway (20 April 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Yeh i mite do the same thing...
> 
> I especially like CBH, earnings forecast of 9.8cps for 2007, and this was done after the half-yearly when zinc spot price was around $1.00us/lb....




Yeah i saw that as well

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2005 2006 2007 2008 
EPS 1.4 -2.3 9.8 9.5 
DPS 1.0 0.0 1.0 1.0 

However that 2006 forecast has really hurt them (production problem), but 2007 and 2008 if all goes to plan, yeah then its good

Also OXR produced alot of zinc in their latest quarter!

thx

MS


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 April 2006)

Oxiana fails to scare off metals bulls
Mandi Zonneveldt
20apr06

DISAPPOINTING production at Oxiana's flagship mine could not stop the company's shares smashing through $3 for the first time yesterday, highlighting the power of booming metals prices.

The Melbourne-based miner has added more than $1 to its share price since January as copper, gold, silver and zinc prices have soared. 
In the three months to March, Oxiana produced 20 per cent less gold at its Sepon mine in Laos than in the December quarter. Copper production was also down slightly. 

The company cut its annual forecast for gold production at Sepon by about 15 per cent to 170,000 ounces. 

But record production at the recently acquired Golden Grove mine in Western Australia and the company's unhedged exposure to soaring metals prices pushed its shares up more than 7 per cent to $3.07. 









Fat Prophets senior resources analyst Gavin Wendt said Oxiana was in a unique position to cash in on the metals mania. 

Gold climbed again yesterday, to $US623.22 an ounce. The price of gold has risen almost 12 per cent in the past 30 days alone. 

Copper and zinc both rose to record levels on the London Metals Exchange, while silver made further gains yesterday and platinum held steady at $US1105 an ounce. 

"Oxiana is in the fortunate position of having all of its commodities at record levels," Mr Wendt said. 

He said other companies well-placed to take advantage of the boom were unhedged producers such as Zinifex, whose shares rose almost 11 per cent yesterday to $11.30, and Kagara Zinc. 

*Emerging producers were also in line to benefit, he said, highlighting zinc plays Terramin and Jabiru Metals*  and platinum hopeful Platinum Australia. 

National Australia Bank minerals and energy economist Gerard Burg said the bank was reassessing its gold and base metals forecasts after the stellar rises so far this year. 

He predicted zinc would be the standout performer for 2006, with copper not far behind. 

Mr Burg said labour disputes, particularly in South America, would put pressure on already tight supplies this year. 

"That could add some volatility to prices," he said. 

Oxiana managing director Owen Hegarty predicted that metals prices would remain strong. 

"In terms of both zinc and copper, you have a very strong demand profile . . . and a subdued supply profile," he said. 

"People are trying to get projects to the market but, first of all, there's not many of them, and secondly everybody's scrambling at the moment with higher costs and availability of gear." 

He said there was no doubt gold would hold up at its current level. 

"It wouldn't surprise if it smashed through its previous record of the early $US800s," he said. 

Oxiana plans to bring its third mine -- the Prominent Hill gold and copper mine -- into production by 2008, with work to start later this year.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 April 2006)

Stock looks to have support @ $1.20 and should move up to $1.60+ once feasibility results are released,


But what impresses me the most is this second project of theirs, the Mennine Zinc Project JV with ZFX, the more I read up on it, the more I see the phrases "Mennine, ranks as the largest known lead-zinc and silver deposit in South Australia"

I have read this a few times, but if its so big why no JORC yet?

Anyone know anything about this Mennine deposit?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 April 2006)

*ALAN KOHLER: Can you see possible takeovers as well as developing mines? 

GREIG GAILEY, CEO, ZINIFEX: Acquisitions are something that are clearly of interest to us, there's no doubt about that. If we could find an acquisition at the right price which added value we'd be very happy to do that. And I have no doubt that just as many merchant banks pass through my office proffering companies to me, they pass through other people's offices proffering my company to them.*


Hmmm find an acquisition at the right price that would add value? Is a big vulture circling above TZN?

I doubt it for now, but is interesting that this could really develop into a possibility in the not to distant future


----------



## nizar (23 April 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> *ALAN KOHLER: Can you see possible takeovers as well as developing mines?
> 
> GREIG GAILEY, CEO, ZINIFEX: Acquisitions are something that are clearly of interest to us, there's no doubt about that. If we could find an acquisition at the right price which added value we'd be very happy to do that. And I have no doubt that just as many merchant banks pass through my office proffering companies to me, they pass through other people's offices proffering my company to them.*
> 
> ...




YT

Big mining companies are looking for bolt-on acquisitions, because of high commodity prices, if they produce new mines it will take years to develop, so its much easier for them to buy other companies which are already producers thus taking advantage of current spot prices and those in the near-future

Well thats the theory

TZN will not be a producer for some time, so i would think maybe somebody like KZL/PEM/CBH are more likely australian targets for companies like ZFX

Just my thoughts


----------



## Prospector (24 April 2006)

Good grief, just topped up and minutes later its ahead another 8c!  What is happening today!  And guess which clever Gal has this in the current comp!

Might change to wearing nickel, methinks....


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 April 2006)

Prospector said:
			
		

> Might change to wearing nickel, methinks....





You mean Zinc don't you?

lol good thing your so attractive  :


----------



## powerkoala (24 April 2006)

Will this goes to 1.60 ?
almost sell it at 1.45.
think and waiting for next clue...


----------



## Prospector (24 April 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> You mean Zinc don't you?
> 
> lol good thing your so attractive  :





And blonde  

Serves me right for looking at the SMY post just before


----------



## ctp6360 (26 April 2006)

Why the hell didn't I buy more of this, I'm now up 76% on my money!
Unbelievable, does anyone know why this is up over 20% today?


----------



## ctp6360 (26 April 2006)

I know you're not meant to get emotionally involved with your stocks but

OH YEAH!!!!!! WHAT A GREAT DAY THIS IS!!!!! Up 30% and its just going insane!


----------



## michael_selway (26 April 2006)

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> Why the hell didn't I buy more of this, I'm now up 76% on my money!
> Unbelievable, does anyone know why this is up over 20% today?




annoucement about belwo i think

TZN: Terramin drilling confirms large Menninnie deposit 

thx

MS


----------



## powerkoala (26 April 2006)

Should buy more...............
Crap.....


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 April 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Peeps, was just taking another proper look at TZN,
> 
> I may have really undervalued its 2nd project with ZFX its Menninnie Project, TZN 80% ZFX 20% (with a ZFX option to increase to 70% thus TZN decrease to 30%)
> 
> ...





Guys I have been calling this stock for awhile now and while there may be further gains in the next few days with upcoming release of feasibility in terms of % gains its not that great, ie $1.80 - $2 is 10%

But @ these level I took profits off the table, stock should eventually fall back until mine construction starts,

 I have bought up more JML,


----------



## Prospector (26 April 2006)

Has to stay up at least until Friday's close.........


----------



## Fab (26 April 2006)

Why should JML follow the same path as TZN ?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 April 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hmmm not sure about AIM,
> 
> But I have done a full comparitive analysis for JML and TZN
> 
> ...





I think anything above $1.50 is too much in the short term, although, like Uranium there is a certain mix in the air surroundin Zinc, smart peeps start cashing in those profits!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 April 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Why should JML follow the same path as TZN ?




Sorry don't like spoon feeding   , check the threads I have put up more than enough info there, ie see JML thread, I have also done an excel valutaion, see how that compared with my excel valuation on TZN


----------



## powerkoala (26 April 2006)

Is this nuts?
going 1.93 now
wow i really mad for selling to early.... :swear:


----------



## Fab (26 April 2006)

I just bought at $1.70 a bit high but I hope it will keep going up


----------



## ctp6360 (26 April 2006)

Based on the graph my thoughts are that this is going to keep going up, this isn't just a once off, this stock has been making steady gains for a while now. However, I place a lot of faith in what YOUNG_TRADER says, which makes me think I should have exited in the 1.90s today while I had a chance.


----------



## powerkoala (26 April 2006)

bought twice ... 
sell twice ...
both too early....  :swear: 
guess going to enter again soon


----------



## ctp6360 (26 April 2006)

There isn't really enough volume for me to sell without taking some serious slippage, I'm going to wait this one out!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 April 2006)

Don't fret, feasibility will be released Friday or Monday, so Stock may re-test $2,


Had my fun, enough for me, RSI is climbing close to 95, anything over 80 is meant to be overbought and 95 well thats bubble type stuff,

I would expect to see it close @ $1.60 - $1.70, 

But must stress, its 2nd project with ZFX is still exploration type stuff and its Angas Zinc project is worth max $1.50 per share, check my excel sheet, now I am concerned because as its debt finance they may hav to hedge,

IMO CTP, ANTS and anyone else who cares to listen, JML is a heavily undervalued Zinc Copper + Silver  play,

Just like with TZN market doesn't realise it yet, but JML has the lowest cash costs per lb zinc 10c thats nearly half of TZN's, so take a look, because sooner or later the market certainly will


----------



## ctp6360 (26 April 2006)

I sold out at $1.75, I regret that I didn't sell today at $1.95 but unfortunately I was out at K-mart, ha ha ha.

Anyway I locked in the bulk of my profit, I bought 50,000 shares at $0.955 on 3rd of April, so a $41,650.29 profit in 23 days isn't too bad! 

Anyway I still like this one, I'm still a bit pissed about this sudden jump today, this one was increasing at a nice steady rate, and now with this big jump I fear that the volatility will send people bonkers, I'll keep watching though.


----------



## ctp6360 (26 April 2006)

P.S. Young Trader I own plenty of JML


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 April 2006)

CTP, don't overlook CBH, another Zinc PRODUCER, probably 4th Largest Producer see thread


----------



## Ants (27 April 2006)

Gday, compared to how much Im allowing myself to play with. Im deep into Jml aswell, well Ive bought in twice. I sold tzn way early dissapointed. But always another chance with something else  .
YT got any knowledge on CUO, its cheap?
Cheers all.
 I made a big boo boo , I got frustrated with my miss on tzn and bought into rhi at the @ market without any study or even recomendations just because it was rising and yes it fell way down so I am going to hang on for a bit see if I cant recover any thing. 
If anyone wants to tell a beginner what a fool I was (or advice), Go ahead I need to be whooped into shape :swear:  Hope I wont get pulled into such an emotional deal again.
I am watching everything go bananas and I want in  
By the way thanks for every ones posts. It all helps me learn.
Ants.


----------



## powerkoala (27 April 2006)

Hi Antz,
Don't worry, you will learn your lesson and next time you will earn more. That's what i m doing now. 
One advice, bulls looks interesting but bubble looks terrible too when it vanishes.
Watch and watch again. 
Good luck.

Cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 April 2006)

Ants    

Check your msgs!


----------



## Ants (27 April 2006)

Cheers powerkoala! well Thats my expensive mistake/ lesson.  I will be far more cautous in my next trades. I will take both your advice thanks.


----------



## jet-r (27 April 2006)

dont worry ants.

alot of people make the same like of mistake. I am sure even the experts would be tempted if theyve been watching a stock went up 20% per day four days in a row.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (27 April 2006)

Message  for Ants ............
A wise punter told me in  London  circa 1976 -"When dealing with shares' 'hindsight' is a dangerous word "
-I have never forgotten it!


----------



## Ants (28 April 2006)

Cheers, 3 Views of a Secret. I will try and remember that. I am mystified by that comment, hmm.


----------



## Rafa (2 May 2006)

TZN down to 1.48...
Any reason for this sharp fall given ZFX is flying... (now up 50cents to 10:50ish)


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 May 2006)

Rafa said:
			
		

> TZN down to 1.48...
> Any reason for this sharp fall given ZFX is flying... (now up 50cents to 10:50ish)





Profit taking, ie at these levels, if I held still I would still be making 100%


People Locking in Profits, it ran way too hard, way too fast, but hey money's in the bank now so not complaining


----------



## ctp6360 (2 May 2006)

I'm getting back in at these levels, I was actually pissed off it ran up the way it did, it was in such a nice established trend and that run really ruined things, anyway I got out at 1.75 so I made 109% profit on my money which was fantastic, now its at more realistic levels I can get back in where I was before!


----------



## Rafa (2 May 2006)

yeah, it had gone rather high...
just hoping it wasn't any negative news from the strathalbyn community...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 May 2006)

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> I'm getting back in at these levels, I was actually pissed off it ran up the way it did, it was in such a nice established trend and that run really ruined things, anyway I got out at 1.75 so I made 109% profit on my money which was fantastic, now its at more realistic levels I can get back in where I was before!





CTP becareful mate, great stock TZN, but would be more comfortable around $1.20


*2 things darken the blue sky of this stock*
*1. * If they use Macquarie for $50m finance will they be forced to hedge zinc? I hope not!

*2.* How much problems are they having with the local community opposition to the mine?


Still a great stock and long term will be worth alot more


----------



## Rafa (2 May 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> *2.* How much problems are they having with the local community opposition to the mine?





Must admit, thats been my worry all along...
Living in South Aus, i know we like to protest against everything... !!!


----------



## ctp6360 (2 May 2006)

Its funny you say that YOUNG_TRADER, just as I was about to buy back in I hesitated, it just didn't look sturdy enough on the graph for me. So I'm going to wait and see what happens. Your comment just then firmed my opinion too, I don't think I'll buy again until I see a resumption of some kind of uptrend.


----------



## michael_selway (2 May 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> CTP becareful mate, great stock TZN, but would be more comfortable around $1.20
> 
> 
> *2 things darken the blue sky of this stock*
> ...




Yeah thats right, in the ST if a stocks prices alot, like double etc in a few days, becareful if u want to get in, should wait imo esp if stocks are speccies (hasnt even started production yet)

eg TZN, BKY, MTN

Thats why fundamentalist have a 1 step advantage over technical analysis, because they buy it before the "breakout", thus reducing their risk if there was a pull back.

thx

MS


----------



## Fab (3 May 2006)

Is TZN still worth a look?


----------



## red (5 May 2006)

Interesting reading ZFX resource renewal objective has Menninnie at about    $ 6 Billion


----------



## michael_selway (5 May 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Is TZN still worth a look?




Well all Zinc stocks are worth a look yes   

Zinc Majors: ZFX, PEM, KZL, TZN, CBH , OXR 
Zinc Minors: HER, AIM, JML, INL, UCL, AUL

thx

MS


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 May 2006)

Guys just saw this article, thought those still holding would be interested to read,






Brown will head Hills mine inquiry
By JEMMA CHAPMAN
10may06
*FORMER Liberal premier Dean Brown has been appointed by the State Government to chair a committee examining community concerns about a proposed zinc, lead and silver mine near Strathalbyn, in the Adelaide Hills.*

*Mineral Resources Development Minister Paul Holloway yesterday told State Parliament the committee was part of a "rigorous" assessment process of Terramin Australia Ltd's mine application. * 

Mr Holloway said Mr Brown's appointment was suggested by members of the local community and that he would bring a "wealth of knowledge" to the role. 

"As the former member for Finniss, Mr Brown has a unique understanding of the issues that concern the Strathalbyn community," he said. "As a former premier, he knows where to find, and how to get, answers." 

Local residents have raised safety concerns about the proposed mine, which will be close to schools, a kindergarten and a childcare centre. 









Mr Brown said he was pleased to take up the role. 

"It's more a matter of helping the community identify issues and go and find answers for them,"he said. 

"Firstly, I know the community well and secondly I will be able to identify where to find answers within government." Mr Brown said concerns related to the proximity of the proposed mine to the town, noise, visual impact and dust. 

Premier Mike Rann said the committee would identify and consider the community's concerns about the proposal and highlight to the Government "any unresolved issues". Mr Rann said the committee would have unprecedented access to information about the mine's operation mine, including direct access to Terramin, government agencies and the Environment Protection Authority. 

He said more than 100 submissions had already been received during community consultation into the mine and were being considered. 

Other members of the committee would be named "in the near future". 

Meanwhile, Mr Holloway told Parliament one of the state's major mining projects - Oxiana Ltd's Prominent Hill copper and gold mine in the the state's far north - was on track to reaching full production by the end of 2008. 

He said the project was expected to generate up to 700 jobs during the construction phase and about 400 permanent jobs once the mine reached full production. 

The Prominent Hill site is about 650km north-west of Adelaide and about 130km south-east of Coober Pedy.


----------



## red (10 May 2006)

Governments don't normally financially support projects and then scuttle them when a local communities concerns are not justifiable.

Even though Angas will annually generate approximately $ 1 per share EBITDA from 2007-2008 IMO Menninnie will be far more significant.

For Dr Kevin Moriarty to be talking about Broken Hill ( 280 Mt) and Menninnie is some statement and Zinifex must agree with Menninnie being the only exploration project where they are increasing their rate of spending (ZFX will be having major supply problems by 2010 without new projects).

It will be interesting to see the reaction when the 35m high grade and 33m very good high grade intersections released.

IMO options for the company secretary at $1.44 could indicate we've already seen the bottom for TZN


----------



## powerkoala (17 May 2006)

Green light ?
Is this mean starting mining and up up away ?


----------



## Rafa (17 May 2006)

todays annoucement seemed to me more a plea for the GREEN LIGHT...
Politically this could be a hot potato for the local MP...

South Australians hate developement, especially in a nice area like Strathalbyn...

so while the feasibilit study is great... whether the green light is given, is anyones guess...

regardless, i don't think the Angas mine is the biggy, tho it will be a great move if it does get developed... it only has a mine life of 7 years...!

any thought???


----------



## Prospector (17 May 2006)

Just heard about terramin on the local (SA) radio - being talked about in terms of employment opportunities etc.  I am thinking that Rann is quite pro-uranium in the midst of an anti-uranium party so I suspect he wont let this opportunity (OK I know it isnt uranium) pass by either!

SA is on the verge of significant mining developments so I am hoping this means it will be the green light!


----------



## red (17 May 2006)

When the SA govt is paying 50% of the deep drilling on Angas would they stop the develoment considering all MARP submission action requirements have been complied with?


----------



## Prospector (17 May 2006)

red said:
			
		

> When the SA govt is paying 50% of the deep drilling on Angas would they stop the develoment considering all MARP submission action requirements have been complied with?





In the normal course of events, they wouldnt but this Government has done some particularly er.... interesting, turnarounds.

BUT  -  Strathalbyn is in a very safe Liberal electorate so I am thinking that should approval be given by the Labor Govt, the voter backlash wont exactly matter in the Polls, Labor wouldnt have won the seat anyway :


----------



## Rafa (17 May 2006)

Prospector said:
			
		

> BUT  -  Strathalbyn is in a very safe Liberal electorate so I am thinking that should approval be given by the Labor Govt, the voter backlash wont exactly matter in the Polls, Labor wouldnt have won the seat anyway :




Great Point there... I think you might just be right... 
All aboard TZN then...


----------



## hector (25 May 2006)

G'day all,

I live in Strathalbyn and opposition to the mine is running out of puff. The ore transport road from Strath to the freeway has just been widened and edges bitumised to B-double standard, so the SA Govt has spent money in preparation for a green light decision. There will be substantial benefit to the town if the mine goes ahead. I have always been in support of the mine and don't know anyone who holds an opposite view.

And with TZN finding support at $1.10 and expecting an announcement to be made soon, I just bought back in! So hoping for the best. New to trading, I was amazed that YT spotted this stock so far back from Sydney-it's a bit easier when you live next door and can see the work being done and the money being spent.

Cheers,
AC


----------



## red (12 June 2006)

interesting article on zinc

www.financialsense.com/editorials/sjuggerud/2006/0531.html


----------



## Fab (16 June 2006)

TXN doing very nicely in the past 2 days +25%


----------



## red (26 June 2006)

What would ZFX have to pay to buy out TZN?


----------



## mlennox (26 June 2006)

looks to be in a down trend to me...?


----------



## x2rider (3 July 2006)

hi folks 
 Due to my computer being unable to read anything that resembles an Adobe page can someone please tell me what spike in the price today was about . 
I know there was some results but I don't know what they were 
 Thanks for the help 
 Cheers Martin


----------



## cuttlefish (3 July 2006)

ASX
Shareholder
Report
July 3, 2006

ALGERIAN DRILL START AS TERRAMIN SETS
SEPTEMBER DEADLINE FOR FIRST RESOURCE
Terramin Australia Limited today reported further progress on its
Algerian zinc project, with the granting of a mining permit and
the commencement of an intensive drilling program.
“Permit approval has cleared the way for a commencement to
drilling, with a diamond rig already onsite to infill drill
the project’s main Tala Hamza deposit,” Terramin’s Executive
Chairman, Dr Kevin Moriarty, said today.
“This timetable will deliver estimation of a JORC standard
Inferred Resource in September under our campaign
to rapidly prove up the zinc potential within the permit,”
Dr Moriarty said.
“Two additional rigs are scheduled to arrive on site
in September to help deliver a complete 25 hole program by the
end of the year.”
The Mining Permit covers 123 km ² of the Oued Amizour zinc
project in north-eastern Algeria.
The project area contains the 50 million tonne Tala Hamza
deposit as well as a number of partially drilled deposits.
“Several large targets have been identified within 500m
of Tala Hamza and these will have priority status
so feasibility studies can include them in planning for plant
expansion,” Dr Moriarty said.
Three global engineering firms experienced in Algerian
conditions and language are preparing quotes
for first stage mining studies, to be conducted concurrently
with the drill program.
“This dual approach should ensure the full feasibility work is
completed during next year,” Dr Moriarty said.
Terramin is currently negotiating financing arrangements for the
feasibility study and subsequent development work.
In separate developments, Terramin also announced today that
its Angas zinc project near Adelaide had completed all
regulatory processes and the offer of a Mining Lease
was expected this month, with approval of the mining program
(MARP) expected in August. Options to purchase critical plant
items for Angas had been extended to late
in August with production still set for mid-2007.


There was also a "becoming a substantial shareholder" announcement by Sempra now holding 7.86%


----------



## Fung (12 July 2006)

Is it still a good time to buy TZN? Seems like the commondy prices are become stable again. But it's $1.5 now already, was thinking to buy some when it's still 1.2-1.3 before


----------



## Fab (17 August 2006)

Fung,

Did you end up buying ? It is now in Trading halt , my bet is a big annoucement is on the way


----------



## Fab (17 August 2006)

Any suggestion why this stock is in trading halt ? Good or bad news ???


----------



## Prospector (18 August 2006)

The green light for Angas Zinc Project and in a down day, the market seems to like it, a lot!


----------



## Sean K (18 August 2006)

Seems to be another of those big triamgles happening, converging with some upward momentum perhaps. Once again, could break up or down atm, but todays action seems to be sending it bullish.


----------



## Beethoven (5 September 2006)

TZN up 29.03%  without any news     I thought people lost interest in this company after the correction.  Does anyone know the reason for this spike?


----------



## Fab (5 September 2006)

I don't know the reason either but the fact that they got recently a new mine approved in SA can not be bad for them. I believe TZN might follow the ZFX path. That is why I bought into it a couple of months ago


----------



## Fab (5 September 2006)

Up it goes again


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 September 2006)

I made a killing on TZN from 70c to $1.70 - $1.90 (can't remember)

Anyway I researched this one well  back then and played it well, so I'll offer this caution,

IMO TZN will drop back to the 70c level, the catalyst for this will be a huge cost blow out at its S.A. Zinc mine, I'm saying this because everyone has been suffering huge cost blowouts, no one has been spared, 

So just like I was saying back then that the feasibility study will catch the mkt off guard and rocket the price up, I'm now warning that the cost blowout (if there is one) will also catch the mkt off guard and cause a drop,

Just my opinion though


I hope I'm wrong, 

Good luck to all


----------



## michael_selway (5 September 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I made a killing on TZN from 70c to $1.70 - $1.90 (can't remember)
> 
> Anyway I researched this one well  back then and played it well, so I'll offer this caution,
> 
> ...




Very Interesting YT   

Lets see if it turns out that way

thx

MS


----------



## Fab (6 September 2006)

Speeding ticket issued by the ASX for yesterday rise


----------



## Fab (22 October 2006)

TZN is a zinc company , isn't it ? So wht ZFX moved up 25% and TZN did not move that much in the last month ?


----------



## nizar (22 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> TZN is a zinc company , isn't it ? So wht ZFX moved up 25% and TZN did not move that much in the last month ?




Its not a producer   
Producers move better with zinc price   
Aim is also a "zinc company" but it didnt move much


----------



## Fab (22 October 2006)

Thanks Nizar ? What are they then ? Do you know their potential


----------



## nizar (22 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Thanks Nizar ? What are they then ? Do you know their potential




Terramin is still classified as an explorer
ie. they are not earning any money
(even if the mine is starting next month, if u are not getting cash flow from your production, than u are not a producer)
Angas will be producing from september 2007, which is even later than Perkoa estimated started up (AIM, due to start in june)

Its a winner, but the best way to take advantage of the zinc price is to buy PRODUCERS, companies that are making money

ZFX, then KZL
CBH another zinc pure play

Producers move MUCH MORE strongly with the zinc spot price than EXPLORERS


----------



## Fab (22 October 2006)

Thanks Nizar,

That is what I was after. Sounds good to me that they are due to start producing next month should lift the price of this stock.
The other boyant commodity appears to be Nickel I read last week in the Eureka report that WSA is recommended . Do you know this stock ?

Cheers


----------



## champ2003 (29 October 2006)

They are not starting production next month. April 2007 is the target for start up.


----------



## nizar (29 October 2006)

champ2003 said:
			
		

> They are not starting production next month. April 2007 is the target for start up.





sorry Fab.
Read my post again, i said *for an example*, EVEN IF they are producing next month, they are still a producer.

*Then i clearly said Angas (their zinc mine) will be producing from september 2007. * I got this from their 18/08 announcement (2nd paragraph 1st page)


----------



## Brasidas (30 October 2006)

There is a good discussion of the next "nickel" sector - zinc - in this week's Minesite weekly roundup which is here in full.

That Was The Week That Was … In Australia 

By Our Man In Oz

Minews. Good morning Australia, another week, another record?

Oz. It certainly was for some stocks, especially those selling zinc and nickel to the steel industry. You probably saw the same reports we did down this way, that the world has almost run out of zinc, and the nickel price is showing no sign of retreating from its astonishingly high levels. The end result, naturally, is that zinc stocks such as Zinifex (ZFX), Perilya (PEM), CBH (CBH), Kagara (KZL) and Terramin (TZN) have moved into the stratosphere, joining the nickel brigade who where already up there.

Minews. A few price examples please?

Oz. Zinifex hit a 12-month high of A$15.05 during Friday trade, before settling back to close the week at A$14.65, a gain of A$1.14 (8.4 per cent), Perilya was up A70 cents (20.8 per cent) to A$4.05, down a fraction on its 12-month high of A$4.10 reached on Thursday and Friday. Kagara also set a 12-month high on Friday of A$7.34, before easing back to A$7.21, still up A82 cents (12.8 per cent). CBH, which received a severe setback at this time last year with a stope collapse in its Endeavour mine, was up A5.5 cents (8.8 per cent) to A67.5 cents, also a modest retreat from its high of A73.5 cents set on Thursday. Terramin, which is developing a small zinc mine close to Adelaide in South Australia, was up A14 cents (8.9 per cent) to A$1.70, down from a Thursday high of A$1.75.

Minews. And the nickel sector was strong again?

Oz. Yes, but not to the same extent as the zincs. Jubilee (JBM), which held its annual meeting during the week and said takeovers were off its agenda, was up a modest A20 cents (1.6 per cent) to A$12.60, down on its cracking start to the week when the stock hit a 12-month high of A$12.98. Western Areas (WSA) put on A25 cents (7.4 per cent) to close the week at A$3.64, also down from its 12-month high of A$3.79 set on Tuesday, and Minara (MRE) was up A11 cents (2.2 per cent) to A$5.20, which was some distance behind its 12-month high of A$5.55 set last week.

Minews. It looks from those price movements that the nickel sector is awfully close to a peak?

Oz. It would seem that way. It also seems to be the same with a number of the stocks exposed to the bulk end of the market where the future direction of iron ore and coal prices is being questioned. There were no dramatic falls, but the rises were modest, and not helped by a bit of corporate fiddling. Aztec Resources (AZR), which has been struggling with a takeover bid from rival Mt Gibson (MGX), and the sudden discovery of a royalty on its Koolan Island iron ore project, which it forgot to tell everyone about, resumed trading after a period in the sin bin, but hardly inspired. Volume was high on Thursday and Friday but the price only moved between A23 cents and A24 cents. There might be more to come on that royalty fiasco. Aztec’s takeover suitor, Mt Gibson, was treated more harshly, dropping A1.5 cents (2 per cent) to A70.5 cents. At the top end of the iron ore hopefuls, Fortescue Metals (FMG) returned to favour with a A78 cents (8.8 per cent) rise over the week to close at A$9.58.

Minews. And presumably your uranium stocks were hot after the production problems in Canada?

Oz. A strong week for that sector with most stocks trending up. Paladin (PDN) reached a 12-month high on Wednesday of A$6, but then fell away quite sharply to close on Friday at A$5.46, which was still up A54 cents (11 per cent) on the week. Pepinnini (PNN) also set a new high mark, trading up to A75 cents on Friday before easing back to close at A73 cents, still up A5 cents (7.4 per cent) for the week.

Minews. Much on the downside?

Oz. Very little, even the gold sector, which has been a bit of a laggard, managed to deliver some strong performances. Agincourt (AGC) reported good drill results from its Calais prospect near Wiluna and gained another A5 cents (4 per cent) to A$1.25. More importantly, last weeks’ rise took the gain over the past nine trading days to A25 cents (25 per cent). The only fall really worth noting was Consolidated Minerals (CSM) which dropped A10 cents (4.2 per cent) to A$2.30 as the takeover frenzy which gripped the stock earlier in the month seemed to run out of puff.

http://www.minesite.com/storyFull5.php?storySeq=3894


----------



## sleeper88 (7 November 2006)

trading halt..a capital raising


----------



## 36590 (30 November 2006)

Anyone know whats happening with TZN today. Commsec says that it isn't trading?


----------



## deftfear (30 November 2006)

It seems fine to me, one trade at $1.88 on etrade for me


----------



## Fab (5 December 2006)

Looks like the market is giving some good attention to TZN today it has reached $2. I was wondering why all other Zinc stock where flying but not TZN


----------



## michael_selway (23 December 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Looks like the market is giving some good attention to TZN today it has reached $2. I was wondering why all other Zinc stock where flying but not TZN




Not bad

EPS(c) PE Growth 
Year Ending 30-12-06 -1.8 -- -- 
Year Ending 30-12-07 5.0 41.2 -- 

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2005 2006 2007 2009 
EPS -1.8 -1.8 5.0 45.4 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 

thx

MS



> Terramin Australia (TZN.ASX) is an Adelaidebased
> company that is advancing a portfolio of
> zinc projects in Australia and Algeria, with a view
> to becoming a 200kt producer from the end of
> ...


----------



## 36590 (2 January 2007)

Good day for TZN.

TZN has surpassed the target of $2.45, now on to $4.20.

Is this movement in the SP consistant with other zincers or does it have something to do with the results due out in Jan?


----------



## michael_selway (2 January 2007)

36590 said:
			
		

> Good day for TZN.
> 
> TZN has surpassed the target of $2.45, now on to $4.20.
> 
> Is this movement in the SP consistant with other zincers or does it have something to do with the results due out in Jan?




It has a low FWD PE thast why it wants to go up I think!

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2005 2006 2007 2009 
EPS -1.8 -1.8 5.0 45.4 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 

thx

MS


----------



## sweetbarrister (5 January 2007)

Had a bad day yesterday losing over 13%. However was as a result of some online broker. Recovered today with announcement re world class find in Algeria. When the press gets hold of it the price will fly. Fasten your seatbelts..!!


----------



## UMike (1 February 2007)

Has really dipped Now.   .... Been on my watch list for a while now....

Looks like a lemmon.... Or is it under valued?


----------



## Fab (1 February 2007)

sweetbarrister said:
			
		

> Had a bad day yesterday losing over 13%. However was as a result of some online broker. Recovered today with announcement re world class find in Algeria. When the press gets hold of it the price will fly. Fasten your seatbelts..!!



I agree with this statement . I have held TZN for over a year now and  I am starting to make money on it I believe it is more an opportunity to accumulate and they have some really good project due to start Algeria and SA so not really a time to sell


----------



## Fab (20 March 2007)

What's happening with TZN ? It just went into trading halt .  
I am hoping for something good


----------



## mmmmining (20 March 2007)

Fab said:
			
		

> What's happening with TZN ? It just went into trading halt .
> I am hoping for something good



Share placement at $1.5, I guess.


----------



## Fab (20 March 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> Share placement at $1.5, I guess.



Why? That is not really the type of news I would expect.


----------



## mmmmining (20 March 2007)

Fab said:
			
		

> Why? That is not really the type of news I would expect.



You could be next Chairman of Board of Directors for TZN  

Very simple, a couple of good news followed by trading halt. 9 out 10 times is share placement, or right issue, or so. Maybe is for cost overrun, which is very common nowadays for all new miners.


----------



## Halba (20 March 2007)

It clearly does not say share placement!


----------



## Prospector (20 March 2007)

It doesnt say anything, so it could be a share placement (hope not) but I gather there are some tours on site  tomorrow so hoping for a good news story.  Could do with some!  Funny, I almost sold out today, hope I dont live to regret it. 

The locals hate the idea but the state Govt might need the income as their budget isnt looking all that great at the moment.  Strathalbyn is your typical sleepy country town, nice and green, a river running through it, antiques, traditional lolly shop and several country bakeries.  Such is progress!


----------



## Halba (20 March 2007)

This approval nearly 1.5 year wait. This is a joke. Supposedly aussie regulations are pro mining but this is iran or indonesia like.


----------



## Prospector (20 March 2007)

Halba said:
			
		

> This approval nearly 1.5 year wait. This is a joke. Supposedly aussie regulations are pro mining but this is iran or indonesia like.




Not with a Labor Government.  To be fair there are many environmental issues involved.  This is not a mining town, far from it.  It is almost suburban, but with the usual pleasantness of the countryside.  And the locals are right to be concerned about environmental impact.


----------



## Rafa (21 March 2007)

Prospector said:
			
		

> Not with a Labor Government.  To be fair there are many environmental issues involved.  This is not a mining town, far from it.  It is almost suburban, but with the usual pleasantness of the countryside.  And the locals are right to be concerned about environmental impact.




Yup, as a south australian, I don't think we should have mine in Strathalbyn!
What a joke! There is plenty of zinc and minerals in the rest of the state   

Once I formed this opinion, I sold out of TZN a while back... Its their JV with ZFX in the north of the state, which to me, holds more value.


----------



## Halba (21 March 2007)

Why not? its an underground mining fellas. You guys should look at how carefully TZN has managed everything. ITs also not a big mine, its a small one.



> There is plenty of zinc and minerals in the rest of the state




Yep but how long does it take to define and mine? Being simply "in the ground" accomplishes nothing. Angas is one of few JORC'ed and defined deposits in the entire state.


----------



## Prospector (21 March 2007)

Zinc mine approval granted today for Angas mine.  The locals will be very angry.


----------



## Rafa (21 March 2007)

Yeah, had a funny feeling the approval would go ahead, its a liberal held seat anyway...
  

Be interesting to see how strath is impacted in the long term, but its probably good for the region economically.


----------



## Prospector (21 March 2007)

Yep, cant see the locals ever voting for Labor now.  Just hope they don't go ahead and build that damn weir......We have a place at Clayton, about 20 minutes from Strath - we drive 'past' the mine site every time we go there.  With the weir, we wont actually have any drinking water.....we dont have mains water! Sorry    :topic


----------



## Rafa (21 March 2007)

Yeah, they will have to sort out the water requirements for properties around the lake before the wier can go in.

Sorry, last qts on the wier...
Would you support the wier if the plumbing around the region was sorted?


----------



## hector (21 March 2007)

Prospector said:
			
		

> Zinc mine approval granted today for Angas mine.  The locals will be very angry.




I'm a local and I think it's great. Employment opportunities instead of our young'uns leaving for Adelaide. Can only help the local footy team! Local business should pick up, investment in town should increase, more families etc etc...   What's not too like about it?

Strath is currently dependent on agriculture and day-trippers. I wrote to the Minister (Holloway) to voice my pro-mine opinion as a resident against a noisy opposition.

Any shareholder who has directly benefited from my actions can send me a cheque   

Cheers,
hector
(not holding)


----------



## Prospector (21 March 2007)

Rafa said:
			
		

> Sorry, last qts on the wier...
> Would you support the wier if the plumbing around the region was sorted?




No, we continue to manipulate the River Murray instead of managing the real issue - water rights to plant crops that dont belong in arid Australia, and developing the infrastructure (ie spending money) on reservoirs etc.  Our street has had TWO water main bursts since Christmas (both resulting in media coverage) because the Govt wont spend money on prevention.
Rafa - Have you been across the Hay Plains.  It is arid arid land and in the middle are large, unsheltered channels of water to feed crops of corn and rice.  It is absolutely disgusting and a real eye opener on how we abuse water.  I refuse to buy Australian grown cotton or rice (unless it is grown in the NT) because we absolutely are abusing the river to do so!  And the weir is just another way we do this.  I also think it is just plain stoopid!  And their costing blowout - from 20 million to 120 million    Do you trust these K$#% to get it right?  I dont!

Hector, good for you and I agree with you that the mine will be a great opportunity for some locals who can capitalise on it.  I reckon some local industry will boom, and house prices will rise through increased demand.  Are the people objecting those who moved there recently for a lifestyle change?


----------



## Rafa (21 March 2007)

thanks for your viewpoint hector...

in today's day and age, its hard to gauge real opinion... mostly its based on who makes the most noise.

wonder how many strath locals support the project, compared to out of town folk, who look at strath as nice village (day trippers as you say) who are actually against it.


----------



## hector (21 March 2007)

Prospector said:
			
		

> Hector, good for you and I agree with you that the mine will be a great opportunity for some locals who can capitalise on it.  I reckon some local industry will boom, and house prices will rise through increased demand.  Are the people objecting those who moved there recently for a lifestyle change?




Prospector/Rafa,

Strath does seem to have a "no-progress' lobby which have thwarted plans for a fully funded golf course at the entrance to town from Mt Barker end. We have had at least two talented town planners throw their hands in the air and leave because of a timid council persauded by a noisy minority. When business is not so demanding, I intend to run for council.

I see that opportunities to make decisions for Strath's future have been wasted and we will end up with a higgledy-piggledy mess of houses and business districts with poor access. It is certain that Strath will grow, despite those wishing it remain a village. Now is the time to make preparation for that growth. What do we want Strath to offer in the future, what aspects do we need to preserve etc? It's not rocket science!

I don't envisage the weir going ahead. Rann said there was only a 5% chance of it going ahead, and after the backlash claimed that all along. If Rann gets his independant committee on the Murray we won't hear of it again.

And the water usage upstream? Unbelievable that we should use flood irrigation from the Murray/Darling. It should be disallowed.

Clayton is lovely Prospector, fair drive from your place though - must be worth the trip!

Cheers


----------



## Rafa (21 March 2007)

Cool,
thanks for the responses, both Hector and Prospector...

Now, back to TZN...
The chart is showing like its turning up from the base line suport of $1.55 (ignoring the one day fall when the market crashed).

1.80 to 1.85 is the main area of resistance that needs to be overcome.
Looks like the announcement didn't do that, but this is nervous market at present.


----------



## Sean K (21 March 2007)

Rafa said:
			
		

> Cool,
> thanks for the responses, both Hector and Prospector...
> 
> Now, back to TZN...
> ...



MACD looks good, and DMI+ looks set to break above with another good day or so...


----------



## Out Too Soon (22 March 2007)

Got a good mention in The Australian today (mining section)


----------



## Fab (22 March 2007)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> Got a good mention in The Australian today (mining section)



What did they say?


----------



## Out Too Soon (23 March 2007)

Fab said:
			
		

> What did they say?



Talking abt the results from Algeria & comparing the grade to other mines. Will post a link soon.


----------



## mmmmining (30 March 2007)

mmmmining said:


> (posted on 20 Mar) Share placement at $1.5, I guess.




My prediction just a little of mark, a few days too early. Since they have a very good news, I revised my prediction price at $1.60 per share. 

You might have a SPP opportunity too.


----------



## Prospector (30 March 2007)

So why the ASX suspension now?


----------



## mmmmining (30 March 2007)

Prospector said:


> So why the ASX suspension now?



Read page 2 of today's ann: "regarding the completion of a capital raising..."


----------



## wolf (30 March 2007)

I am surprised that Terramin have not made an annoucement that their drilling in Algeria has been disrupted by the army attacking and killing terrorists belonging to an Al Quida aligned group earlier this week. 

Reports of the army activity and the killing of a number of terrorists appear in a number of new sites for Algeria. The army activity, including many soldiers and helicopter gunships was in the mountains very close to the Terramin mine site. A number of soldiers were also apparently injured.


----------



## Punter (3 May 2007)

Very interesting zinc stock. I took a gamble on this a while back, its been a rough ride if you look at the charts. Anyone got an opinion? It looks like its broken out. The zinc mkt recovery is helping isn't it. I also got some more in the SPP @ $1.65. Its now $2.14 and is accelerating. Overlooked/undervalued for its monster Algerian zinc mine?


----------



## Fab (22 May 2007)

*TZN*

This one seems to be running hard since there was an announcement about their Algerian project. I am wondering if it could be the next ZFX. Still a long way to go but the momentum is very positive.


----------



## Fab (31 May 2007)

*TZN*

Looking good for TZN. The JORC result  realised today appears to be twice as much as expected with very good chance of more upside. Price is going up today but still moderately . I am assuming this will, continue for a while now


----------



## Fab (25 July 2007)

*Re: TZN*



Fab said:


> Looking good for TZN. The JORC result  realised today appears to be twice as much as expected with very good chance of more upside. Price is going up today but still moderately . I am assuming this will, continue for a while now




Any suggestions as to why TZN is in trading halt today ? I like this stock specially because of the huge potential of its algerian mine which I believe should give them so very good return


----------



## 56gsa (25 July 2007)

per the announcement - substantial capital raising to institutions (doesn't mention SHs so not sure if there would be an SPP as well...)


----------



## jl77 (28 July 2007)

No SPP I'm aware of.  But keep an eye out in October.  More infill drilling results planned.  Could be a mirror image deposit.

Algeria is the company maker.  All their other project pale into insignificance.

Why else would the INstos be buying on market and getting placements?
Setting themselves up!

Accumulate below $3 if we ever see it again.  Suspect we will when instos have had their fill on market.


----------



## jl77 (6 May 2008)

LUNDIN IS HUNTING TZN!

COMPANY PROGRESS:

Two additional rigs (for a total of four) were mobilised
to site and commenced drilling in mid-March. This will
accelerate completion of the programme of in-fill and
re-drilling. 
A REVISION OF THE GEOLOGICAL MODEL IS ALREADY WELL ADVANCED,
however finalisation of an Indicated resource
has been postponed until the current in-fill programme
is complete, particularly the re-drilling of all older holes.
EARLIER RE DRILL RESULTS SHOWED SIGNIFICANT UP-LIFT IN GRADE 
because of poor core recoveries in ORGM holes.

PROGRAM:

>Drilling Q2 2008
>Finalisation Indicated Resource Q3 2008?
>Pre Feasibility Q4 2008

NPV VALUATIONS:

>Fosters NPV valuation April 2008 $4.10
>Comsec NPV Valuation February 2008 $5.52
>Comsec NPV Valuation Dec 2006 $4.92

NEWS:

APRIL 25 - CANADIAN firm Lundin Mining has taken a 4 per cent stake in Adelaide zinc and lead miner Terramin Australia, and could hold another 3.6 per cent.

At the firm's annual meeting in Adelaide yesterday, executive chairman Kevin Moriarty said Terramin had only recently discovered the $3.3 billion diversified base metals miner was the owner of the 4 per cent stake.

Another 3.6 per cent had been bought through the same nominee, and Dr Moriarty said that Terramin had been trying to find out who owned it without success, despite the Australian Securities and Investments Commission being involved.

Lundin had contacted Terramin late last year about touring Terramin's Tala Hamza zinc/lead project in Algeria, but Terramin declined.

Dr Moriarty scorned the idea of a potential takeover however, noting that institutional shareholders and company officers owned 61 per cent of the company.

Dr Moriarty said the company could deliver 10 to 20 times growth in shareholder value during the next four to five years, and it was very unlikely a takeover would result in the same outcome for shareholders


Cheers Fellow Holders.


----------



## Miner (10 May 2008)

I understand this company going to have a feas study
How could there was a posting in July 07 and no posting until 8 May 08
Any one knows about TZN and its future ?

Regards


----------



## Prospector (10 May 2008)

TZN is doing rather well.  We read a lot about it in SA.  It is tracing upwards nicely and is attracting some overseas investments.

It is quite unusual as it is located within about 30 minutes from Adelaide CBD.  We have been watching it grow over the last few months in particular.

I have been holding, for quite a while now!  The story is still unfolding.


----------



## zolow (3 October 2008)

Just had a quick look at commsec's research insight...

Apparently this stock is worth a ton... anyone got any views on this valuation?



> Feature Article
> Terramin Australia2: Angas all good, TZN great value!
> Last traded: $1.30
> Market cap: $152M
> ...


----------



## oldblue (3 October 2008)

All resources companies are being marked down at present and zinc are some of the worst hit. 
I don't know about a valuation but it's worth noting that CommSec was a Joint Lead Manager for the recent share placement and that CBA lodged a substantial shareholder notice shortly thereafter. I'm not saying that they got stuck with some underwriting commitment but it looks as if they subscribed to the placement!


----------



## slimdusty96 (3 June 2009)

A nice surge today to 95c! Largely because of the announcement? (Zinc & Lead prices haven't gone up that much since yesterday)


----------



## Prospector (3 June 2009)

I have been watching Terramin a long time, ever since the 'no mines' sign went up at Strathalbyn, and then we watched the mine get bigger and bigger.  Debt very much under control and good resource areas as well.


----------



## jancha (1 July 2009)

Any ideas as to why TZN has taken a tumble with large volume sells today? Seeing as it had a sp of $1 not that long ago with China taking an interest in it.


----------



## jancha (29 October 2009)

Anyone know as to why the trading halt with Terramin? 
Currently back to the $1 region with late buying prior to the trading halt.


----------



## GREENS (29 October 2009)

Trading halt in respect to a proposed capital raising. Given the share price rise over the past couple of days in a falling market one would suspect word was leaked early so those wanting to participate could jump on the register before the trading halt. As most companies are now making the ex date the day the company comes out of the trading halt meaning new shareholders cannot participate. Definitely one to watch for the future if it can get its Algerian project up and running and in production on budget and producing within forecast cash cost estimates.


----------



## jancha (29 October 2009)

GREENS said:


> Trading halt in respect to a proposed capital raising. Given the share price rise over the past couple of days in a falling market one would suspect word was leaked early so those wanting to participate could jump on the register before the trading halt. As most companies are now making the ex date the day the company comes out of the trading halt meaning new shareholders cannot participate. Definitely one to watch for the future if it can get its Algerian project up and running and in production on budget and producing within forecast cash cost estimates.




Cheers Greens. Maybe not such a good time for capital raising then with the current market on a down trend.


----------



## GREENS (29 October 2009)

Not necessarily, just seeing some speculative heat coming off the market with economic data out of the US not living up to bullish expectations. Most data is looking in the rear view mirror now, The US is on the improve but just not as smooth and quick as analysts first thought, hence the pause and pullback. If word did in fact leak of the capital raising, then strong buying before the trading halt would indicate to me that investors are more than happy to be entering into TZN at higher prices. I wonder what sought of discount will be offered? $0.75-$0.80 mark?


----------



## jancha (29 October 2009)

GREENS said:


> Not necessarily, just seeing some speculative heat coming off the market with economic data out of the US not living up to bullish expectations. Most data is looking in the rear view mirror now, The US is on the improve but just not as smooth and quick as analysts first thought, hence the pause and pullback. If word did in fact leak of the capital raising, then strong buying before the trading halt would indicate to me that investors are more than happy to be entering into TZN at higher prices. I wonder what sought of discount will be offered? $0.75-$0.80 mark?




Dont they generally work on the average price of the last 5 trading days with a 10% 15% discount? 
I think they did something similiar with ESG. With their share plan it was discounted to 85c. 
Currently they're are trading under that so whats the point of buying them at a discount when you can pick them up cheaper now? I know thats easy to say after the fact but with the market being so volatile isn't there a good chance of it dropping lower than the share purchase price as with ESG?


----------



## jancha (3 December 2009)

GREENS said:


> Trading halt in respect to a proposed capital raising. Given the share price rise over the past couple of days in a falling market one would suspect word was leaked early so those wanting to participate could jump on the register before the trading halt. As most companies are now making the ex date the day the company comes out of the trading halt meaning new shareholders cannot participate. Definitely one to watch for the future if it can get its Algerian project up and running and in production on budget and producing within forecast cash cost estimates.




Nice annoucement today Greens. Algerian project seems to be coming along nicely.
Production costs down 40% & major resouce upgrade. Looking good.


----------



## dandyjac (7 January 2010)

Great to see TZN kicking along a bit today, up around 8 cents & volumes are increasing which is good to see


----------



## buzzle (23 July 2010)

looking for update on TZN.Price seemed to tank when a founder got out in May yet Algerian prospect seems to be getting bigger all the time.decision to mine expected soon and should be a formality.I don't know why no lift in price - is it sovereign risk? I noted a year ago that one major s'holder didn't take up an issue at 65c .Mixed signals seem to be the problem .
Any informed comment ?


----------



## nioka (23 July 2010)

buzzle said:


> looking for update on TZN.Price seemed to tank when a founder got out in May yet Algerian prospect seems to be getting bigger all the time.decision to mine expected soon and should be a formality.I don't know why no lift in price - is it sovereign risk? I noted a year ago that one major s'holder didn't take up an issue at 65c .Mixed signals seem to be the problem .
> Any informed comment ?




Informed comment  NO   Some thoughts  YES

TZN is a long way from production and earning an income. That type of company relies on periodic releases of news that says the company is moving forward. The SP tends to remain at a level that is influenced by the general resources market but up or down a little depending on the latest news. 

The SP of these types of companies with operations overseas is also influenced by overseas politics, currency fluctuations and lately by the possibility of a Chinese interest and investment. There is always the led time to production and the costs associated with the necessary infrastructure.

When the SP fell steeply a few weeks ago there didn't appear to be any volume sell off so it seems that most investors are prepared to hold long term.

For comment to be "informed" it is necessary that the comment be made after a very detailed examination has been made. My examination of TZN led me to the conclusion "not for me". (That does not mean that it will be a good or a bad stock to hold.) Once again the jury is still out.


----------



## buzzle (23 July 2010)

Thanks mate, I have been on the sideline for some time and have seen some commentary that current price would relate to Oz. operations and next to no value given to Algeria.True,mining has yet to start and infruc. costs are always significant,but the mine is very close to a deep port.


----------



## jancha (31 December 2012)

Terramin up 80% from the beginning of December. Nice little profit for those holding.
Bonus $100 for the stock picking Comp looking likely.
Psss I think i'm safe on this thread from Tech as thinks i only trade in RED MAD and some company called PLU? lol


----------



## Cam019 (30 April 2017)

A shake out on Friday. Price driven down into previous consolidation area. Demand found, leading to breakout and close above previous resistance.


----------



## tech/a (30 April 2017)

Notice the two high volume control bars to the left
Coincide with the one you have highlighted at about
16c which is where the test found support

Coincidence?


----------

